# PSI   new Nouveau Sceptre



## avbill (Oct 18, 2008)

Has any body seen the new pen   what PSI has come out with? Its csalled the Nouveau Sceptre?  Any comments for discussion


----------



## markgum (Oct 19, 2008)

yeah; I saw them in the new catalog.  I like them, but they are just a bit pricey for me right now.


----------



## MobilMan (Oct 19, 2008)

The first one-as it is- isn't too bad.  I do not like the nib ends of the ball points.  Looks like they swiped parts off a Christmas ornament.  But things can grow on ya & time will tell.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Oct 19, 2008)

Is there a pic on there website?  If not, anyone have a pic.  I don't get their catalogs anymore I guess.


----------



## beck3906 (Oct 19, 2008)

This is the best that PennState is showing presently.  I just got my catalog yesterday and see that this offering changes the "bar" somewhat.  Will be interested to see how Berea and CSUSA respond.

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/coming-soon.html


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Oct 19, 2008)

I just got their catalog like a week ago and I didn't see that in it.  Must have been outdated.


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 19, 2008)

I have....  There are actually three: a ballpoint, rollerball, and fountain pen. I have one each from the first production run. I was asked to make each of them then to write a review. My understanding is the pen will be available on Oct 21 so I was timing my review to that date. I will post it here in one of the forums. I will post it as soon as it is finished...maybe tomorrow. I suppose some of the catalogs were delivered sooner than the 21st.

The pens were designed by my good friend, neighbor(a few blocks over), and excellent penmaker whose name is David Broadwell: http://www.david.broadwell.com   I haven't received a catalog so I don't know what the selling price is.   

We've been asking for better pens. Will these be they? They are certainly different  and not just another version of the same designs that the others have. More later.

Do a good turn daily!
Don

QUOTE=avbill;750141]Has any body seen the new pen   what PSI has come out with? Its csalled the Nouveau Scetre?  Any comments for discussion[/QUOTE]


----------



## avbill (Oct 19, 2008)

I will await your review on the 21st.  But as the same time the drill bits are 12...5mm for the upper barrel and 10mm for the lower barrel. So I'm assuming that the pen size is similar to a jr Gentlemen or Retro.


----------



## MobilMan (Oct 19, 2008)

I just put the PSI # from the catalog on their site & it isn't showing it yet. "PKDBRP" is the 1st. one


----------



## Daniel (Oct 19, 2008)

Wouldn't swear to it but My impression is that this would be P.S.I.s answer to the Emperor style pen line. I also agree that although the Emperor styles are nice they are starting to beat the shape to death. It is nice to have yet another nice pen available with a completely different look. 
I got the catalog yesterday as well, (the new pen is on the cover so you can't miss it)
They are availalble in rollerball, fountain pen and ball point pen in both  Rhodium/22kgold and Black TiN/22k gold versions make a total of 6 pen styles all together. 
prices range from $19.95 for the Bl.Ti 22k ball point to $32.95 for the Bl. Ti 22k fountain pen. 
The first pen that aver got me really excited by it's looks was the gent pen now it is the Elegant Beauty. non of these Higher end pens have ever "looked" that nice to me. Although it is a very nice looking pen hopefully it memics the quality of the others as it does in material and price.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 19, 2008)

Is it much like this one? 

http://www.david.broadwell.com/sceptre.htm


----------



## marcruby (Oct 19, 2008)

From what I see the pen looks quite interesting.  It is noce to see vendors expanding their high end lines and the increasing availability of unusual blanks.  I've had my nose buried in a jewelry fittings catalog and thinking that there are whole places we don't seem to get to in this occupation.


----------



## LostintheWoods (Oct 19, 2008)

Seems I get a "New" PSI catalog about as often as I receive supermarket circulars---but I haven't received this one yet, and now am ANTICIPATING! That's a switch. Looks interesting, to say the least.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 19, 2008)

I never get the catalogue...I have to request it each time! 

Andrew


----------



## ashaw (Oct 19, 2008)

I saw the prototype about six months ago.  I also saw the finished version.  It is a great looking pen set.  This was designed by David Brodwell.  It is on the contemporary style.  Yes it is on the pricey side but in line with the Statesman from CSUSA.


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 19, 2008)

The ballpoint is basically designed around the cigar and the fountain pen and rollerball are designed around the Majestic Jrs. I just finished making all three and have started writing my  reviews and photographing the three pens. Stay tuned.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


ashaw said:


> I saw the prototype about six months ago.  I also saw the finished version.  It is a great looking pen set.  This was designed by David Brodwell.  It is on the contemporary style.  Yes it is on the pricey side but in line with the Statesman from CSUSA.


----------



## VisExp (Oct 20, 2008)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> Is it much like this one?
> 
> http://www.david.broadwell.com/sceptre.htm


 
I looked through his website and came to the realization that we are basically just scratching the surface here  

It's pretty exciting seeing potentially how far we can go


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 20, 2008)

I saw it in the catalog and while I like the overall look, especially the clip and centerband, the end cap just doesn't look right.  Maybe you have to hold one in your hand to really appreciate the look and feel.

Price wise, they are right in there with the Jr Statesman.  I just wished PSI gave more than a 6+ price discount, I might try some.


----------



## pianomanpj (Oct 21, 2008)

Still waiting for this new kit to come up on PSI's website. They said it would be out today.... C'mon..... C'MON, ALREADY!! 

Patience is NOT one of my virtues... :biggrin:


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 22, 2008)

My review has been posted in the "products review" forum. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don




avbill said:


> I will await your review on the 21st.  But as the same time the drill bits are 12...5mm for the upper barrel and 10mm for the lower barrel. So I'm assuming that the pen size is similar to a jr Gentlemen or Retro.


----------



## rherrell (Oct 22, 2008)

They're on the PSI website now and to tell you the truth I think they're quite ugly. Just my opinion and worth exactly what you paid for it.:wink:


----------



## randyrls (Oct 22, 2008)

The pen looks nice, but I am more intrigued by the underlying concept.  Have a top notch pen designer design a pen for sale......


----------



## talbot (Oct 22, 2008)

Just saw this on youtube.
regards, Bill

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqF5FKSKK-4


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for the link Bill. Gives a good look at the pen.


----------

